# Dresser/changing table



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I finally finished my dresser/ changing table for my little girl's room, and just in time. She will be here this week:sweatdrop:. By the way I still have not finished the crib. I made the top rail removable so when she grows past the diaper stage we can have a flat top dresser.
It is made from select pine. Color is Puritan Pine and finished with polyacrylic. I did prestain but still have a little bit of dark spots but not bad. And those purple butterfly pulls match the rest of the room decor.























Sorry these pics are a little fuzzy they are from my cell phone. It is not as blotchy as it looks in these pics.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice work. It will be good to use it after the rails are no longer needed.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks very nice. None of my eight kids had such nice items as a baby. 

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is very nice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is gorgeous. You done a great job on this one and not only created a change table, but an heirloom as well. Very nice.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it! The couple of times I worked with pine it has been difficult to prevent the dark spots, more so with a dark stain. On this dresser nothing seems to look out of place, it looks great.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks great. You should sign and date it. It will be a conversation piece and a hand-me-down. 











 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> That looks great. You should sign and date it. It will be a conversation piece and a hand-me-down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. 

It was smart to have the rail removable.

George


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Kids normally wear diapers/pull-ups for 2-3 years and, from my experience, changing tables are only used until the young one starts walking, which around 8-11 months. It is a good idea to have the top remove. It would be sad to not be able to use such a nice piece of artwork only after a year. It is such a nice piece that I know it will be cherished for many years to come.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Great work. Congrats on the addition to the family.


----------

